# 100% GAS No Ethanol



## Beatswork'n (Oct 3, 2007)

Got gas at the Lucky Penny Station at "W" st. and Jackson in Pensacola.. Premium is 100% gas with no ethanol. Not only is it marked on the pump,, the last time the driver delivered gas, I asked him about it and he said the premium is 100% gas, but the mid-grade and regular does have 20% ethanol. ($2.94) per gallon.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

That will change to all grades having ethanol by the end of this year for that land based station.

Did he really say 20% ethanol in the other grades?
yikes


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Better not use high test gas in an outboard it burns too hot. You will wind up with burnt pistons. Remember an outboard operates at about 90% of rated horsepower most of the time. Just look at the MPG and compare with a Car. Regular octane gas is best.:thumbup:


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

My 70 caddillac does NOT like ethanol

Hell it wont even run on 87, lucky penny ghetto store premium is all i use for it haha


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have to ask but did you test it to make sure no ethanol? We hear this all the time well he said thats how it came but the dealer says no... Just use 89 octane, ethanol knocks about 2 points off so it would be like burning 87 in it after it sits for awhile.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

sealark said:


> Better not use high test gas in an outboard it burns too hot. You will wind up with burnt pistons. Remember an outboard operates at about 90% of rated horsepower most of the time. Just look at the MPG and compare with a Car. Regular octane gas is best.:thumbup:


Sealark, with all due respect, I don't think that statement is correct. I think
higher octane fuel is slower to ignite and burns over a slightly longer duration, reducing peak temperature to protect high performance setups.
From what I have read, higher octane fuel is likely to contain less ethanol as well.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

RMS said:


> Sealark, with all due respect, I don't think that statement is correct. I think
> higher octane fuel is slower to ignite and burns over a slightly longer duration, reducing peak temperature to protect high performance setups.
> From what I have read, higher octane fuel is likely to contain less ethanol as well.


I am basing my statement on Three people I know that have burned there pistons from using high test gasoline in outboards. This was years ago before alcohol was added to the gas. I'll stick to regular high test burns hotter no matter how it ignites. Why do the high speed dragsters only make a run or two before blowing an engine. Heat. :thumbup:


----------



## FY05CPO (Jun 9, 2009)

I think ethanol is here to stay and we have do deal with it. As far as what grade to use I would go with what the manufacture of your motor recommends, for my Yamaha F-250 89 octane is listed.


----------



## fwbdave (Nov 29, 2009)

here is everything you could ever want to know about gasoline..... Gasoline FAQ - Part 1 of 4 .....David


----------



## hunterbuck (Feb 15, 2008)

sealark said:


> Better not use high test gas in an outboard it burns too hot. You will wind up with burnt pistons. Remember an outboard operates at about 90% of rated horsepower most of the time. Just look at the MPG and compare with a Car. Regular octane gas is best.:thumbup:


Absolutely incorrect. The higher octane a fuel is, the slower, more controlled, and cooler it burns. 87 ("regular") octane gasoline is the most unstable, fastest burning gasoline available.



wld1985 said:


> I have to ask but did you test it to make sure no ethanol? We hear this all the time well he said thats how it came but the dealer says no... Just use 89 octane, ethanol knocks about 2 points off so it would be like burning 87 in it after it sits for awhile.


Not exactly. Ethanol is actually an octane booster. Octane rating of ethanol is about 114. You are correct in that if ethanol gasoline is allowed to sit for an extended period of time, the ethanol will separate from the gasoline and deteriorate the octane rating because of the separation.



sealark said:


> I am basing my statement on Three people I know that have burned there pistons from using high test gasoline in outboards. This was years ago before alcohol was added to the gas. I'll stick to regular high test burns hotter no matter how it ignites. Why do the high speed dragsters only make a run or two before blowing an engine. Heat. :thumbup:


Those three people who burned their pistons might have been running high octane gas, but I'd be willing to bet that they were either running high compression motors (too high for the octane they were running), or had a lean condition in that cylinder unrelated to octane. Race outboards run high octane race gas for the cooler, slower, more controlled burn rate, which saves pistons and cylinder walls.


----------



## DHB699 (Oct 1, 2009)

I know someone who ran avation gas in a 150 Evinrude burned holes in 3 pistons


----------



## hunterbuck (Feb 15, 2008)

DHB699 said:


> I know someone who ran avation gas in a 150 Evinrude burned holes in 3 pistons


Bad luck for them, but if the motor was stock, then the pistons didn't burn because the gas was "too hot". 100 octane aviation gas will burn much more cooler and more controlled than anything one can buy at the pump.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

The high lead content in AVGAS may have caused them to stick a valve, but I've never heard "burning a hole" in the pistons -- unless you could lean the mixture out enough to get detonation.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

Seems like there is a lot of misinformation in these posts. First a little story. I could not start one of my chain saws, and it cost me $22 to find out (the 2-stroke) engine did not like ethanol, and furthermore 89 octane was recommended. The BP station at I-10 and Scenic Highway sells 89 octane, no-ethanol fuel. Other grades have ethanol. In my car I only use high octane as it is a high compression engine. Ethanol is okay although the mileage drops.


----------



## Texasgator (May 2, 2008)

The Pure Station around Midway sells 93 octane 100% gasoline. I've been using it for several years in lawn equipment and boats. I have a Suzuki 225hp. Knock on wood all's well and dont have fuel filter problems!!!


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

I did some simple filter swaps/o2 sensor on my motor been running regular gas for 2yrs now saving $ at the pump and I never have any problems.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

I have an older Yamaha 40 H.P 2m stroke. that states on the cowlng to burn high test. Still runs great. all depends on the motor


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

There is an ethanol free location in Crestview, just west of town on 90 by the intersection with Old Milligan Rd. It has I think 4 inline pumps, not an actual station so it is CC charge at the pump only.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Everyone that has bought ethanol free gasoline from a landlocked station needs to re-confirm that availability.

As of 01/01/2011
Only non road use gasoline can be sold without ethanol in it.
Which means many of the landlocked stations that were selling it will no longer bother to sell it.


----------



## Delta Runner (Jan 26, 2008)

The station at Scenic hwy at I-10 recently started selling 89 100% gasoline. It is the same price as the normal 93. It is the pump on the North side of the station. It has a separate handle from the ethanol 87-89-93.


----------



## tobyb02 (May 2, 2008)

*BP I-10 and Scenic*

Agreed, have a 50's chevy I won't let touch Ethanol and they have it. Might get it tested though, they were a little bit shady during Hurricane Ivan. Had to be notified of the rules of what "Disaster" means, and not to sell a case of water for $35.




Delta Runner said:


> The station at Scenic hwy at I-10 recently started selling 89 100% gasoline. It is the same price as the normal 93. It is the pump on the North side of the station. It has a separate handle from the ethanol 87-89-93.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

THey have a sign out front now saying they have 89 gas with no ethanol, Bp on scenic hwy at I-10


----------



## Delta Runner (Jan 26, 2008)

When I drove by this morning the handle had a yellow bag over it. I wonder if they are sold out.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

The problem is that the federal gov't has been bullying these landlocked stations into carrying Ethanol, yet they do not realize it causes problems on 30-40% of vehicles out there that are more than 10 years old.


----------



## Sailing_Faith (Mar 11, 2009)

Delta Runner said:


> When I drove by this morning the handle had a yellow bag over it. I wonder if they are sold out.


Anyone have an update?


----------



## fishingphil (Jul 26, 2010)

*It is pumps 1 and 2*

Like you said - they are on the north side of the BP station


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

*Absolutely False*



Beatswork'n said:


> Got gas at the Lucky Penny Station at "W" st. and Jackson in Pensacola.. Premium is 100% gas with no ethanol. Not only is it marked on the pump,, the last time the driver delivered gas, I asked him about it and he said the premium is 100% gas, but the mid-grade and regular does have 20% ethanol. ($2.94) per gallon.:thumbsup::thumbsup:



The Gas driver that told you that is smoking crack- anything above 10% ethanol has not been approved in Fl.

However rest assured 10% of the Ethanol is enough to corrode your engine.


----------

